# Icloud et Ipad



## omni (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour

Comment réussir à faire fonctionner Icloud sur l'Ipad ?

Je suis l'heureux possesseur du matériel suivant : Un MBP de 2007 tournant sur la dernière version de SL à jour, un Iphone 4 avec IOS 6.1.3 et un Ipad (le dernier sorti) avec aussi Ios 6.1.3.

De mon Ordi je ne peux profiter pleinement d'Icloud puisque je suis resté avec SL = OK. Mais je peux me connecter à mon compte Icloud via safari.

Mes deux I devises sont configurés pur Icloud : calendrier et mail principalement = photo.

Quand je crée un nouvel événement sur l'Ipad, je le retrouve bien sur l'Iphone et dans Icloud via safari sur le mac.

Mais quand j'essaie d'aller sur mon compte Icloud via safari sur l'Ipad et/ou l'Iphone, je me retrouve sur la page de Icloud avec non pas la fenêtre d'identification mais avec une fenêtre qui me demande qui me propose 3 choix :
- configurer icloud sur cet appareil
-installer localiser mon iphone
-installer localiser mes amis

1) j'ai suivi toutes les procédures données,
2) dans les réglages des deux appareils l'application "localiser mon iphone" est installée
3) quand je suis conecté à Icloud via safari sur le mac et que je fais localiser mon ipad = il le trouve et je peux le faire sonner.

Comment faire pour réussir à accéder à mon compte Icloud depuis mon Ipad via safari ?


----------



## Lauange (27 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Sur ton iPad, installe chrome. Connecte toi sur la âge iCloud. Lorsqu'elle est affichée, tapote sur l'icône à droite de la barre d'adresse et choisi "voir version ordinateur". Le tour est joué.


----------



## omni (28 Avril 2013)

Merci 
Cela fonctionne, mais n'est-il pas possible d'avoir un comportement "normal" ? C'est à dire de pouvoir consulter mon compte directement via safari ?


----------



## Lauange (28 Avril 2013)

pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## omni (28 Avril 2013)

OK merci.
Cela est vraiment bizarre et frustrant ! Du coup on a l'impression qu'un truc ne fonctionne pas correctement !


----------



## cameleone (30 Avril 2013)

Salut !

Tu ne peux pas accéder à la version en ligne de ton iCloud à partir du Safari mobile de ton iPad (ou de ton iPhone, c'est la même chose) tout simplement parce que tu accèdes à toutes les informations de ton iCloud directement via les applications dédiées sur iOS (Calendrier, Contacts, Photos - pour ton flux de photos... -, Localiser...). Donc en principe ce n'est pas nécessaire d'accéder à ton iCloud par Safari...


----------

